# Dovetail Jig Workcenter for PC



## Steven7920 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi....I downloaded the Woodsmith PLANS Portable Dovetail Jig Workcenter and was wondering if anyone built this and wanted to know how diffucult it was to build. I have made a few things over the years...but would like to know the difficulty level. Also if there are any suggestions or modications that someone would like to suggest for this storage workcenter? I would appreciate any comments. Wood type, brackets, anything at all...

Steve


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Steven7920 said:


> Hi....I downloaded the Woodsmith PLANS Portable Dovetail Jig Workcenter and was wondering if anyone built this and wanted to know how diffucult it was to build. I have made a few things over the years...but would like to know the difficulty level. Also if there are any suggestions or modications that someone would like to suggest for this storage workcenter? I would appreciate any comments. Wood type, brackets, anything at all...
> 
> Steve


I built a stand for my PC 4216 dovetail jig from a plan I found on MLCS I think it was. All it is is a box with an oversize base for clamping and two drawers to hold the templates, template guides and bits. It is 8-10 inches longer than the jig with a two inch hole drilled in it so I can set my router down when not in use. Took less than two hours to build. The jig is bolted to it and it clamps to my work bench. Depending on your dovetail jig you can get by with a one drawer unit but I have three templates for my jig. Simplicity is the key or as many forum members point out, KISS.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I made the Shopnotes one and it wasn't very difficult. In fact it is not a bad project for a newbie. It raises the jig to a useful level and provides storeage for it and the three templates. 

If you are starting out with one of these jigs, check out Bob's upgrades for the things. Doing things like fixing sandpaper to the insides of the clamp bars makes a big difference.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Steven7920 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Pete and Ken....getting ready to tackle it...I will let you know how it goes....

Be Safe
Steve


----------



## Steven7920 (Jan 1, 2012)

Pete...What did you mean about Bob's upgrades...where would I find that at???


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> I made the Shopnotes one and it wasn't very difficult. In fact it is not a bad project for a newbie. It raises the jig to a useful level and provides storeage for it and the three templates.
> 
> If you are starting out with one of these jigs, check out Bob's upgrades for the things. Doing things like fixing sandpaper to the insides of the clamp bars makes a big difference.
> 
> ...


The PC dovetail jig comes with grip tape applied to the insides of the clamp bars.


----------

